# A Triumph For Vapers, Smokers And (most Importantly) Common Sense: The European Parliament Rejected



## Stroodlepuff (28/10/13)

In what should be considered a historic moment, the European Parliament rejected the proposal of the ENVI committee to regulate e-cigarette as medications. The decision allows some regulation (which is of course essential) without jeopardizing the existence, evolution and accessibility of e-cigarettes.

http://www.ecigarette-research.com/...-07-09-50-07/133-a-triumph-for-vapers-smokers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (28/10/13)

wooo hooo!!


----------



## Floyd (28/10/13)

you win some, you lose some 

keen to see what the FDA passes eventuslly & what route the SA government takes!


----------



## CraftyZA (28/10/13)

We need a breakthrough like that here.
They need to explicitly exempt ecigs from the S2 classification of nicotine that is currently in place

Reactions: Like 2


----------

